# Travel Insurance whos best



## mcd (May 24, 2007)

Hi 
I need travel insurance for two in motorhome for up to 180 days can anyone give me advice, best people
most companies stipulate max 90 days trip in 180
Cheers Ian


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

We are booking with these when our existing one runs out.
http://www.insureandgo.com/
I think you will only be able to do a single trip for that length of time.
Had a quick look and was quoted £60 for 180 days.
Annual multi trips of up to 90 days at a go and at a reasonable price.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

[mod:416ecba8ca]Moved to Continental Touring Info - best place I could find for it![/mod:416ecba8ca]

Gerald


----------



## mcd (May 24, 2007)

Hi 
Single trip does seem to be the only way to get the 180days 
Primary ins is another one that is £61.20each 
also go ins does a backpacker which is £54 with no personal possesions cover Thanks for help will look at insure and go now
Ian


----------



## mcd (May 24, 2007)

Thanks Melly
went with Insure to go £62 for 180 days
cheers ian


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

Glad you found it helpful.
We shall be booking ours with them in January when our current one expires.


----------

